# Moving to Idaho



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya, learn to make french fries!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Your socio-economic qualities are revealing themselves, have some dignity man!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Having traveled all over the west for the past two and a half years for my current job, I think the Snake River Valley in Idaho is probably the next place in the west to blow up. It's dirt cheap right now. Three-ish hours to Salt Lake City and an hour and a half from Jackson, WY.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Didn't you get the memo? Portland is now the new new, they have free scarves!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

That's it, I'm telling everyone I know to go ride Breck and to try shit on there but to buy online!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> That's it, I'm telling everyone I know to go ride Breck and to try shit on there but to buy online!


We price match! And everyone you know comes to Breck. But we don't have free scarves here.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We price match! And everyone you know comes to Breck. But we don't have free scarves here.


We both know price matching doesn't fully carry over to in store sales even with price matching. Your scarf sales may increase though, impulse purchases still matter after all! :happy: (twitter campaign #destroyBreckenridgeleaveportlandaloneplease!)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> We both know price matching doesn't fully carry over to in store sales even with price matching. Your scarf sales may increase though, impulse purchases still matter after all! :happy: (twitter campaign #destroyBreckenridgeleaveportlandaloneplease!)


I see your twitter campaign and raise you an Instagram with #Portlandmadewiththebestscarvesonerf!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see your twitter campaign and raise you an Instagram with #Portlandmadewiththebestscarvesonerf!


#Coloradohasdiespeseriesopenwecantsellitinoregon everyone knows txt is worth a thousand pictures... wait shit....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

#betterhideyourweedreallygoodwhenyou'reinIdahooryou'regonnahangoutinprisonforalongtime,cometothinkaboutitbetterjustswitchtosmokingmeth.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Having traveled all over the west for the past two and a half years for my current job, I think the Snake River Valley in Idaho is probably the next place in the west to blow up. It's dirt cheap right now. Three-ish hours to Salt Lake City and an hour and a half from Jackson, WY.


plus, Boise dimes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Boise is a long ass way and a super boring drive from the Snake River valley. Though if you ever make the drive, the big ass waterfall South of Twin Falls is worth the short detour. That and the fact that it's just surreal seeing that massive Chobani yogurt factory in the absolute middle of nowhere.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Schweitzer, sawtooth mountains, mccall secret resort, sun valley year round, curdelaine or whatever, near Montana, near Montana, near Canada, snake river fishing, river rafting, sawtooth mountains, epic sneaker state. 

Good choice if you can.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

for real tho: red state, white trash fucktards abound, draconian cannabis laws that ruin people's lives. 

fuck idaho.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> for real tho: red state, white trash fucktards abound, draconian cannabis laws that ruin people's lives.
> 
> fuck idaho.


Duh! They don't have free scarves for all! You can thank your mom for the influx of people to Portland!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Duh! They don't have free scarves for all! You can thank your mom for the influx of people to Portland!


Do you think the free scarves issue is something Obama could look into? I know he gives out free cell phones. Maybe he can bundle scarves with the phones?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard Donald Trump is running on a free scarves for all campaign. Blame Donald for not having these thermo neck body heat regulators!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I heard Donald Trump is running on a free scarves for all campaign. Blame Donald for not having these thermo neck body heat regulators!


Trump doesn't need a scarf. He holds in a shitload of heat with that Berber weave, hair helmet comb over he has!

How else do you think he retains his endless supply of all that Hot Air??  :dunno: 

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Trump doesn't need a scarf. He holds in a shitload of heat with that Berber weave, hair helmet comb over he has!
> 
> How else do you think he retains his endless supply of all that Hot Air??  :dunno:
> 
> :hairy:


His hair is like the shield around the Death Star. Completely unrelated to his free scarf plan.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmmm Idaho.... Never been there. They tell me there's trailer houses and meth so being a dumb ass hick from Kansas I'd probably fit right in! 

On the real, if where leaf is legal makes decisions about where you live, you should re-evaluate your life, or develop better "networking" skills. 


Seriously though, from what I've seen it's very nice, I know at least one family moving out there. For me the fishing/hunting is nearly important as the snow.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

KansasNoob said:


> On the real, if where leaf is legal makes decisions about where you live, you should re-evaluate your life, or develop better "networking" skills.


yea... freedom sucks..


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You shouldn't talk about our next president's hair like that! Who knows, in ten years combing a mullet forward might be a new hipster trend.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yea... freedom sucks..


I do agree to some extent... Pot should be legal nationally.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> ...
> 
> On the real, if where leaf is legal makes decisions about where you live, you should re-evaluate your life, or develop better "networking" skills.
> 
> ...


I don't like weed, but I'm okay with it being legal. I'd never let it determine where I live., but I let alcohol determine where I live. If it weren't for Utah's absurd alcohol laws, I'd be living in Salt Lake right now.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Northern Idaho is awfully close to Nelson & Rossland 

But those places suck so you should probably stay south of the border


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kalev said:


> Northern Idaho is awfully close to Nelson & Rossland
> 
> But those places suck so you should probably stay south of the border


What's their freebie policy? Is it scarves, potatoes, or what? If it's a good enough freebie we'll start promoting to move there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> yea... freedom sucks..


Well, the states that are legalizing marijuana aren't exactly leading the way in freedom in other categories. Seems like we can't strike a balance between pushing for sensible marijuana legislation and protecting the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, the states that are legalizing marijuana aren't exactly leading the way in freedom in other categories. Seems like we can't strike a balance between pushing for sensible marijuana legislation and protecting the 2nd Amendment.


And keeping water that runs off your own roof...


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Trump doesn't need a scarf. He holds in a shitload of heat with that Berber weave, hair helmet comb over he has!
> 
> How else do you think he retains his endless supply of all that Hot Air??  :dunno:
> 
> :hairy:


All that money and no hair plugs, just a comb over? Ugh :icon_scratch: :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> You shouldn't talk about our next president's hair like that! Who knows, in ten years combing a mullet forward might be a new hipster trend.


Can't you just _hear_ the Secret Service radio chatter,...

"...10-4, the "weave" is on the move!" "Helmet head" is in for the night! :rofl4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What if it actually came down to Trump vs. Hillary? My god...

In reality, Trump has no chance at all and is already imploding. The rest of the Republican candidates are just trying to distance themselves from him while also trying to figure out how to lure in the voting bloc of idiots who might actually vote for Trump. It's an inevitable certainty that Hillary will be the Democratic nominee.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> What if it actually came down to Trump vs. Hillary? My god...
> 
> In reality, Trump has no chance at all and is already imploding. The rest of the Republican candidates are just trying to distance themselves from him while also trying to figure out how to lure in the voting bloc of idiots who might actually vote for Trump. It's an inevitable certainty that Hillary will be the Democratic nominee.


Not to go all political but here's what I'm seeing happen. 

Trump fucked himself in the ass with no lube and he's doomed. We won't even get to watch him fuck up in a debate because he's fucked himself so hard. The Republican party is pretty much trying to figure out who the public will like out of all their evil and go for it. They're in a sad sad state. 

Hilary is somewhat fucked. We could potentially see some sort of scandalous email pop up in the next few months. She's already back peddling on certain stances she's had in the past and trying to garner attention to herself. Yes she had that billion dollar shit going for her. What's hurting her is Bernie. Does he have a chance in hell? He's the under dog but he's gaining more attention and makes some plausible stances on things that people can get behind. 

The problem with Hilary is people are disenfranchised with her and the claims that her and Billy boy were poor leaving the office is crap. This hurts them. What helps her is I'm noticing the feminists that will back anything as long as it's pro feminism are getting behind her regardless of how absurd her views are. This will help her. 

But you know what really matters? None of these fucks have started talking about their stance on free potatoes and scarves and unless we see a forerunner getting behind these free policies like that no one will win and we'll all end up moving to Idaho!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> What if it actually came down to Trump vs. Hillary? My god...
> 
> In reality, Trump has no chance at all and is already imploding. The rest of the Republican candidates are just trying to distance themselves from him while also trying to figure out how to lure in the voting bloc of idiots who might actually vote for Trump. It's an inevitable certainty that Hillary will be the Democratic nominee.


You'd be surprised the amount of intelligent people that like Trump. A little research might do you some good. Everyone feels the same way about the comical parts of his personality and looks but the man would be great for our economy and I don't know about you but I want my money to have buying power again. $80k a year feels like $40k and that's just depressing. Bernie on the other hand seems to be heading down the right path but I'm waiting to see if he's just full of hot air like Obama was. 

Oh by the way, Trump is from Idaho and gives a bag of potatoes and a scarf to everyone who will vote for him. 
:hairy:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> You'd be surprised the amount of intelligent people that like Trump. A little research might do you some good. Everyone feels the same way about the comical parts of his personality and looks but the man would be great for our economy and I don't know about you but I want my money to have buying power again. $80k a year feels like $40k and that's just depressing. Bernie on the other hand seems to be heading down the right path but I'm waiting to see if he's just full of hot air like Obama was.
> 
> Oh by the way, Trump is from Idaho and gives a bag of potatoes and a scarf to everyone who will vote for him.
> :hairy:


your boy has bankrupted his companies 4 times to stay afloat.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

He did it on purpose to take advantage of the system...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> He did it on purpose to take advantage of the system...


That's a crook in my book.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This.



ShredLife said:


> your boy has bankrupted his companies 4 times to stay afloat.


And this.



ridinbend said:


> That's a crook in my book.


It's funny how conservatives want to rail on all the people leeching the welfare system, but it's all good when they do the same thing on a much, much larger scale.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

There's no moral high ground or good verse bad in our options for a president. For me there is only one thing I care about, and that's our economy. I could give a fuck about gay rights, immigration, racism, global warming, gun control, terrorist or whatever trivial side arguments that distracts people. I just want a strong economy, a strong middle class and buying power back. I want to live in the mountains and own a condo on the beach. But if we don't fix our economy it will be impossible to live comfortably on a middle class wage and all those trivial differences above won't mean shit if our country goes under. Civil war and a collapsed economy are far more important than stupid views. Suggest another candidate that will build or economy and bring value back to the dollar and I'm all for it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White collarr crime and frivolous lawsuits are expensive.





> Donald Trump has never done a damn thing for the economy. He's padded his own bank account magnificently while fucking other people over.


His investments into it our country have given him the right to be freed of his debts when he fails.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> There's no moral high ground or good verse bad in our options for a president. For me there is only one thing I care about, and that's our economy. I could give a fuck about gay rights, immigration, racism, global warming, gun control, terrorist or whatever trivial side arguments that distracts people. I just want a strong economy, a strong middle class and buying power back. I want to live in the mountains and own a condo on the beach. But if we don't fix our economy it will be impossible to live comfortably on a middle class wage and all those trivial differences above won't mean shit if our country goes under. Civil war and a collapsed economy are far more important than stupid views. Suggest another candidate that will build or economy and bring value back to the dollar and I'm all for it.


Wow. The freedoms and liberties this country were founded on are "stupid views"?

Donald Trump has never done a damn thing for the economy. He's padded his own bank account magnificently while fucking other people over.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. The freedoms and liberties this country were founded on are "stupid views"?
> 
> Donald Trump has never done a damn thing for the economy. He's padded his own bank account magnificently while fucking other people over.


Yes, and now he can use that knowledge to pad our pockets. You act like we've had a good president in the last 20 fucking years.

And as of 2015 they have become stupid and trivial. We are constantly arguing over the dumbest crap. For example, arguing over the rebel flag and focusing so much energy on it when there are bigger things to worry about and fight for.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> There's no moral high ground or good verse bad in our options for a president. For me there is only one thing I care about, and that's our economy. I could give a fuck about gay rights, immigration, racism, global warming, gun control, terrorist or whatever trivial side arguments that distracts people. I just want a strong economy, a strong middle class and buying power back. I want to live in the mountains and own a condo on the beach. But if we don't fix our economy it will be impossible to live comfortably on a middle class wage and all those trivial differences above won't mean shit if our country goes under. Civil war and a collapsed economy are far more important than stupid views. Suggest another candidate that will build or economy and bring value back to the dollar and I'm all for it.


you are a fucking moron if you think that Donald fuckin Trump would help our economy better than any other candidate. 

you also sound selfish as fuck in most/all of your posts on this forum. :finger1:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking moron if you think that Donald fuckin Trump would help our economy better than any other candidate.
> 
> you also sound selfish as fuck in most/all of your posts on this forum. :finger1:


Well you think everyone is a moron so whats fucking new.

I don't even want to get into how you sound in all your post on this forum, you arrogant prick.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Yes, and now he can use that knowledge to pad our pockets. You act like we've had a good president in the last 20 fucking years.
> 
> And as of 2015 they have become stupid and trivial. We are constantly arguing over the dumbest crap. For example, arguing over the rebel flag and focusing so much energy on it when there are bigger things to worry about and fight for.


You seem to be forgetting that the economy is now global. Trump has no political foreign relations experience and his bravado would run many cultures the wrong way. He'd be an utter disaster as President. He'd make Bush and Obama look fantastic in comparison and that's a truly scary thought.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't argue with the fact that he would most likely piss people off. But he makes deals and you can't do that by burning bridges.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you can think i'm a prick all you want, but it doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> you can think i'm a prick all you want, but it doesn't make me wrong.


I don't waste my time with your antagonistic bullshit. Everyone is right and everyone is wrong depending on perspective.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> There's no moral high ground or good verse bad in our options for a president. For me there is only one thing I care about, and that's our economy. I could give a fuck about gay rights, immigration, racism, global warming, gun control, terrorist or whatever trivial side arguments that distracts people. I just want a strong economy, a strong middle class and buying power back. I want to live in the mountains and own a condo on the beach. But if we don't fix our economy it will be impossible to live comfortably on a middle class wage and all those trivial differences above won't mean shit if our country goes under. *Civil war* and a collapsed economy are far more important than stupid views. Suggest another candidate that will build or economy and bring value back to the dollar and I'm all for it.


hahahaha turn off the Rush Limbaugh/Glenn Beck/Alex Jones you psycho


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

History speaks for itself potato head.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I would love to hear this in depth analysis of how our current national environment compares with the years leading up to the Civil War.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The civil war? whaaaa

A civil war is definitely possible if our economy collapse. Unless there is a better description for what happens when businesses close and people are poor and hungry and begin to fight. Who knows how that will unfold. We are headed down the path of Greece. Plus all the racial tension on the east coast. $17 trillion and growing quickly in debt. Its like a jenga game and its just a matter of time before it falls unless we replace the weak areas with strength and structure.

Do you respect what Ron Paul has to say? have a look


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't disagree with you that national debt is a concern, but it has leveled off in recent years after ballooning in a huge way during Obama's first term. Our debt to GDP ratio doesn't come close to what Greece is dealing with.

But hey, a good collapse would see me rise up significantly. I have a lot of guns and ammo and live around primarily bleeding heart liberals. I'd run this mountain in short order.

I'm from the South. The racial tension is largely media driven. Sure, it's there but not like the media would want you to believe.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't disagree with you that national debt is a concern, but it has leveled off in recent years after ballooning in a huge way during Obama's first term. Our debt to GDP ratio doesn't come close to what Greece is dealing with.
> 
> But hey, a good collapse would see me rise up significantly. I have a lot of guns and ammo and live around primarily bleeding heart liberals. I'd run this mountain in short order.
> 
> I'm from the South. The racial tension is largely media driven. Sure, it's there but not like the media would want you to believe.


LOL. You're in a good spot! 

I'd rather see us thrive than suffer. We can't continue down the Bush, Obama, Clinton path if we want to "survive". The media and education system has done a fantastic job of turning the majority of the population into sheep.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> LOL. You're in a good spot!
> 
> I'd rather see us thrive than suffer. We can't continue down the Bush, Obama, Clinton path if we want to "survive". The media and education system has done a fantastic job of turning the majority of the population into sheep.


Don't forget Reagan, who started that "trickle down" bullshit along with the "war on drugs" which was code for "war on crack". The media and the politicians are not interested in sheep, they want a population so divided over economic class, immigration, abortion, et al., that we don't notice them robbing us blind.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Don't forget Reagan, who started that "trickle down" bullshit along with the "war on drugs" which was code for "war on crack". The media and the politicians are not interested in sheep, they want a population so divided over economic class, immigration, abortion, et al., that we don't notice them robbing us blind.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I would love to hear this in depth analysis of how our current national environment compares with the years leading up to the Civil War.


Probably closer to the revolutionary war...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Don't forget Reagan, who started that "trickle down" bullshit along with the "war on drugs" which was code for "war on crack". The media and the politicians are not interested in sheep, they want a population so divided over economic class, immigration, abortion, et al., that we don't notice them robbing us blind.


Pretty much this. Both parties stake out their differences on relatively insignificant fringe hot button issues.

At the end of the day, wash away all the rhetoric and they're remarkably similar. They're both corporate shills. They'll both raise hell about controversial legislation totally their base when they aren't in control but them quietly re-sign those same pieces of legislation once they're in power. Just look at the Patriot Act. The Dems raised hell about it and rightly so. Fast forward a few years and now the Dems are the ones who claim it's a necessity while the Pubs are fighting it. WTF?!

And the truly sad and scary part is that the idiot fanboys of both parties are too damn dumb to see how hard they're getting played. They act like sports fans.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't realize Idaho was such an important swing state. Oh wait, it's officially summer now. Nevermind.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Oh wait, it's officially summer now.


This. Not a whole lot of snow sliding talk to keep the forum going in July.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

More proof of idiocy

House Republicans say no to allowing federal studies of medical marijuana - The Washington Post


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> More proof of idiocy
> 
> House Republicans say no to allowing federal studies of medical marijuana - The Washington Post


What a bunch of stupid fucks. 

At least they wear it with pride so we see them coming.

Drooling mindless fucks.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

"What do we want?!"

"*Bigger doors!!*"

"Where do we want em?!"

"*Weed stores!!*"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good news everybody I just took a job with the Portland Bureau of Scarves and Potatoes as their Executive Purveyor of Domestic Distribution.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds like some Corporate Scarvist Big Brother bullshit maaaannnn


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> sounds like some Corporate Scarvist Big Brother bullshit maaaannnn


It's a government job. They did say that I would be working closely with Mama Shredlife.


----------

